# New doc



## orbit55 (Apr 23, 2008)

I saw my new doc today for the first time and all I can say is WOW. I was even impressed with the evaluation process. My last doc made me fill out tons and tons of paperwork before we could even have a real session. Today, I didn't have to fill out any paperwork and the whole evaluation was completely like "you tell me what's going on and I will listen and ask certain questions". It was pretty intense and I even started crying. I haven't cried in a long long time. It kind of felt therapeutic.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

If you can cry in the first session this is tremendously good news! Yay for that 

He may well get you to fill in forms later down the line, but it sounds like he has a good grasp of your emotional needs. I say keep him! Hurray!! :yay


----------

